# Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen



## Freund96 (28. März 2011)

Hallo erstmal,

kennt sie jemand mit dem angeln in starker strömung oder mittlerer strömung aus (z.B. Donau). Ich weiß nicht wie ich da fischen soll. Will übrigens erstmal Auf Freidfische angeln. 
Hab keinen Plan da mir anfüttern unsinig vorkommt weil die Strömung alles mit nimt.


Gruß Johannes


----------



## NickAdams (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Dann nimm am besten einen Futterkorb, den kannst du öfters mal neu befüllen und so eine Spur legen. Montage findest du über die Suchmaschine.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Freund96 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Kanst du das ein bisschen genauer erklären. Ich fische noch  nicht lange, weiß daher nicht wo die fische stehen in Nebenarm oder Strömung oder so


----------



## hulkhomer (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

In "da Freing" wird sich doch bestimmt ein Anglerkollege finden, der dir das erklären kann!? Aus der Ferne ist das sehr schwer zu erklären... Gibts in der Nähe bei dir keinen Verein mit Jugendabteilung? Für Jugendliche sind die Beiträge im Allgemeinen moderat und da lernst du am meisten. 

Ansonsten ist "Futterkorb" doch schonmal ein gutes Stichwort. Hier im AB oder bei Google findest du da hunderte von Montagen, Tips, Hinweisen usw..
Such einfach mal nach "Montage Futterkorb".

Viel Spaß beim durchstöbern.


----------



## Freund96 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

OK ich sag mal wie es is. Das einzige was ich verstehe is futterkorb. wie gesagt ich brauch mehr Info


----------



## heinmama (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Hallo,

um eine Futtekorbmontage zubinden guckst Du hier:

http://www.angeln-alex.de/html/body_profi_montage.html

für das Futter guckst Du hier:

http://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=232514

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## eilbek_fishhunter (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

suche die für den anfang eine stelle mit wenig strömung aus. das sind seitenarme, häfen, buchten, öfters bootsanegestellen mit einbuchtungen, etc. wenn du diese nicht genau kennst, such dir bei google maps stellen raus mit einbuchtung, und dann ab aufs fahrrad! du nimmst dann einfach einen eimer mit nem kilo paniermehl, machst kleine ballen daraus (mit etwas wasser) und haust alle halbe stunde einen ballen an die gleiche stelle nicht zu weit weg vom ufer. dann legst du an diese stelle einfach mit leichtem grundbleid und deiner feinsten rute ein paar maden mit kleinem haken auf grund und du dürftest deine fänge machen.


----------



## Freund96 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*



eilbek_fishhunter schrieb:


> suche die für den anfang eine stelle mit wenig strömung aus. das sind seitenarme, häfen, buchten, öfters bootsanegestellen mit einbuchtungen, etc. wenn du diese nicht genau kennst, such dir bei google maps stellen raus mit einbuchtung, und dann ab aufs fahrrad! du nimmst dann einfach einen eimer mit nem kilo paniermehl, machst kleine ballen daraus (mit etwas wasser) und haust alle halbe stunde einen ballen an die gleiche stelle nicht zu weit weg vom ufer. dann legst du an diese stelle einfach mit leichtem grundbleid und deiner feinsten rute ein paar maden mit kleinem haken auf grund und du dürftest deine fänge machen.


 
Hey Dank für die geilen Infos probier ich gleich aus


----------



## maflomi01 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

ja ist schon mal nicht schlecht wenn dir das futter doch weg läuft einfach kleine kieselsteine mit ein mischen (saubere benutzen nicht die aus dem baumarkt lieber selbst am ufer sammeln) oder einfach anstelle des grundbleis einen futterkorb nutzen am besten einen aus draht kannst auch selbst machen aus kaninchen draht und einen grundblei am besten im netz oder im angelshop anschauen den kannst du auch nach der montage fragen ein guter händler zeigt dir das alles auch das mit dem futter und mischverhältnis ansonsten sind der fantasie keine grenzen gesetztund es muß nicht immer das teuerste sein manchmal fängt günstig und einfach gehalten mehr fisch


----------



## Stoney0066 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Was hast denn für ne Rute? Hast du ne Feederrute oder Winkelpicker mit schön weicher Spitze?
Wenn nicht, brauchst du auf jeden Fall nen Bissanzeiger oder kaufst dir ne passende Rute. Mit ner härteren Rute kriegst du die Bisse sonst definitiv nicht mit!


----------



## Freund96 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Was hast denn für ne Rute? Hast du ne Feederrute oder Winkelpicker mit schön weicher Spitze?
> Wenn nicht, brauchst du auf jeden Fall nen Bissanzeiger oder kaufst dir ne passende Rute. Mit ner härteren Rute kriegst du die Bisse sonst definitiv nicht mit!


 
Ich hab ne Schwere Grundrute(Brandungsrute) 100-250WG
4,50m ist hart. ich habe aber zwei bissanzeiger
Rute heist glaub ich Steelpower-red


----------



## WhiteLightsat (30. März 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*



Freund96 schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Schwere Grundrute(Brandungsrute) 100-250WG
> 4,50m ist hart. ich habe aber zwei bissanzeiger
> Rute heist glaub ich Steelpower-red


 Naja das ist schon sehr schweres Gerät


----------



## Stoney0066 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Mit ner Brandungsrute auf Rotaugen angeln... Viel Spaß!!!! 

Ne, mal im Ernst, gehen tut das schon... aber ob das Spaß macht?

Falls du noch n paar Euro übrig hast, solltest du dir vielleicht überlegen dir noch ne Feeder oder Winkelpicker-Rute zuzulegen. Da siehst du jeden Zupfer!


----------



## Freund96 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

kann man die eventuell auf waller verwenden Mit der Spule Quantum Heat (450/30) und schnur Spiderwire-rot geflochten(kg ca.50)

Ne Feederrute kauf ich mir dann auch noch aber was für ne Spule


----------



## Stoney0066 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Kenne die Rolle nicht, aber mit der Rute und Schnur auf jeden Fall! Was hast du denn bisher mit der Rute gefangen? Brandungsrute mit 50 kg schnur? Heilbutt? )))

Spaß beiseite... 

Meine Feederrute fische ich mit ner 4000er Shimano Exage FB. 
Falls ich mir irgendwann noch mal ne leichte Winkelpicker kaufe würde ich sie wahrscheins mit ner 2500er bestücken. 
Fische sie aktuell auch noch mit geflochtener, aber auch nur weil ich noch net dazu kam mir die 2te Spule mit Mono befüllen zu lassen. Mono reicht fürs Feedern voll und ganz aus!

Gruß


----------



## eilbek_fishhunter (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*



Freund96 schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Schwere Grundrute(Brandungsrute) 100-250WG
> 4,50m ist hart. ich habe aber zwei bissanzeiger
> Rute heist glaub ich Steelpower-red




diggaaah sorry das kannst du erstmal mehr oder weniger vergessen auf rotaugen. dann lieber taschengeld zusammenkratzen und eine ganz billige anfängerrute kaufen (aldi nord hat ab montag was passendes im angebot!), mit deinem brandungskram auf rotaugen das kannste echt knicken.


----------



## Heringskiller89 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Am besten mit der Feeder methode.
Fetten futterkorb nund feine rute geht auch bei uns in der Elbe top


----------



## Freund96 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Hey Leute,

ich hab mir jetz eure Tipps zu Herzen genommen und ne Feederrute und Rolle bei Amazon bestellt.

Hab mir billigzeug gekauft da ich das andere Geld noch für nen guten Stuhl(ca.60€) RodPod-set mit Bissanzeiger(ca.80€) und Kleinzeug(120€) brauche


----------



## Promachos (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Aaarrgghhh#q

Du hast allen Ernstes bei deinem wichtigsten Handwerkszeug (Rute und Rolle) gespart, um das Geld für einen bequemen Stuhl und Schnickschnack auszugeben?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*



Freund96 schrieb:


> Hab mir billigzeug gekauft da ich das andere Geld noch für nen guten Stuhl brauche




Ohne Worte:q


----------



## ulf (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Hallo

Kann es sein, daß hier ein Aprillscherz in Vorbereitung ist #h ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Sag das nicht, guter Stuhl wird oft unterschätzt, grad von den Jüngeren!


----------



## HD4ever (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

guck doch mal aktuell bei LIDL .... 
zum Anfang kann man das bestimmt gut gebrauchen


----------



## ShangHai (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Sag das nicht, guter Stuhl wird oft unterschätzt, grad von den Jüngeren!


 

Mhm, sehe ich ähnlich. Mir ist vor längere Zeit aufgefallen, dass ich mit ´nem echt bequemen Sitz, oft viel länger am Wasser bleibe. Mehr Zeit erhöht die Chance auf einen Biss mehr als eine tolle Rolle. Zumindest meiner Meinung.

Dennoch vielleicht zum schmunzeln, wenn jemand auf ´nem 99 Euro Carp-Sessel sitzt, der so breit wie ´ne Bank ist und besser gepolstert als mein Bett und dazu recht kostengünstiges Angelgerät hat. Allzu abwägig finde ich das jetzt aber nicht. Interessante Prioritäten.


----------



## Freund96 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Ihr könnt mir ja Tipps geben was ich so kaufen soll
damit ich erfolgreich angle.


Tschussi,

Johannes


----------



## feko (1. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Der Stuhl hilft dir nicht beim Fische fangen-
bin jahrelang nur mit einer Isomatte ausgekommen


----------



## Stoney0066 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Soll das ganze hier jetzt n schlechter Scherz werden? Tipps geben was du kaufen sollst? Aber schon Schrott bei Amazon bestellt???
1. April???


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*



ShangHai schrieb:


> breit wie ´ne Bank ist und besser gepolstert



Fester Stuhl ist angenehmer, grad bei Aktivitäten im Außenbereich!


----------



## rob (1. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

aber flüssiger stuhl wiegt weniger und lässt sich besser verpacken.


----------



## Freund96 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Soll das ganze hier jetzt n schlechter Scherz werden? Tipps geben was du kaufen sollst? Aber schon Schrott bei Amazon bestellt???
> 1. April???


 
ja so is es halt

Tschussi,

Johannes


----------



## Donau Armin (1. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

@rob
Du nimmst also flüssigen Stuhl mit zum Angeln? Zum draufsetzen oder zum Anfüttern?

Schönes WE


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*



rob schrieb:


> aber flüssiger stuhl wiegt weniger und lässt sich besser verpacken.





Wie viel darf eigentlich ein Furz wiegen?











































Wenn er ein Gramm wiegt ist es schon Schaiße!


----------



## Stoney0066 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wie viel darf eigentlich ein Furz wiegen?
> 
> Wenn er ein Gramm wiegt ist es schon Schaiße!



:q    :m


----------



## chubby01 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Öhmmm... du brauchst doch nicht 120€ für kleinteile, die fünf körbe, wirbel haken, stopper und schnur kosten keine 120!!!
Und nen stuhl für 60€ halte ich für übertrieben!


----------



## Freund96 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*



chubby01 schrieb:


> Öhmmm... du brauchst doch nicht 120€ für kleinteile, die fünf körbe, wirbel haken, stopper und schnur kosten keine 120!!!
> Und nen stuhl für 60€ halte ich für übertrieben!


 
Hab jetz einen Stuhl für 20€ gesehen zwar nich so gut wie der andere aber gut
Kleinzeug habe ich jetz auf 45€ gesenkt#6
Das RodPod kaufe ich schon

Tschussi,

Johannes


----------



## chubby01 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Ja gut dann kauf dir dein rod pot... Und welche rute/rolle willste nun kaufen?


----------



## Freund96 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*



chubby01 schrieb:


> Ja gut dann kauf dir dein rod pot... Und welche rute/rolle willste nun kaufen?


 
Mal die Links

Rute: http://www.amazon.de/Feederrute-Boxxer-Method-45m-Teile/dp/B004D0Y55E/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1301680806&sr=8-3

Rolle: http://www.amazon.de/Cormoran-BULL-FIGHTER-3S-3000/dp/B00129W0K6/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1301680964&sr=1-1


----------



## Freund96 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Sagt schon gut#6 oder schlecht#d oder kann gut sein|kopfkrat


----------



## Domi_Hunter (2. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

ich finde die diskussion artet hier aus. es geht eher um die konsistenz von stuhl..da bevorzuge ich den mittelweg 


ich finde das gerät für dein vorhaben passend.
Hunter


----------



## Freund96 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Hey danke Domi_Hunter

@ alle war heute a der donau und hab 2 Grundeln gefangen
mit Futterkorb.

Hab den Händler gefragt der hat mir das Karpfenfuter(1000g)
angeboten und gesagt ich soll es mit Maden und Dosenmais mischen und ganz wenig wasser hinzugeben sodass er nicht klebt aber im Korb hengen bleibt. Am Haken soll ich Maden oder Mais dran machen. Hab ungeähr 5-10m vm Ufer geangelt weil dort die Strömung nicht stark war

Ist das so korrekt?
kann man das noch verbessern?

Schreibt einfach noch Tipps rein


Tschussi,

Johannes


----------



## Freund96 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Please.. stellt Antworten Kommentare der Fragen rein.


----------



## maflomi01 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

na siehste der anfang ist gemacht jetzt kannste das verfeinern z.b. für karpfen mehr süsses futter beimischen für klein fisch wie rotauge und co mehr feines das mit feuchterem futter an den enden des futterkorbes in der mitte gehalten wird oder du benutzt mal ein madenkörbchen entweder son grünes ding mit deckel oder die, die so aussehen wie ein grosser schwamm (sind schwarz und eckig glaube ich ) als köder kannst du auch super würmer aller art ausser die weißen blindschleichen die mann unter gehwegplatten findet am besten mistwürmer oder dendrobena die sind schön quirlig dann aber ne nummer grösser inne haken benutzen und vorsicht bei wurm kann jeder fisch ein bischen grösser sein als die grundeln ich denke da so an brassen und karpfen


----------



## Freund96 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> na siehste der anfang ist gemacht jetzt kannste das verfeinern z.b. für karpfen mehr süsses futter beimischen für klein fisch wie rotauge und co mehr feines das mit feuchterem futter an den enden des futterkorbes in der mitte gehalten wird oder du benutzt mal ein madenkörbchen entweder son grünes ding mit deckel oder die, die so aussehen wie ein grosser schwamm (sind schwarz und eckig glaube ich ) als köder kannst du auch super würmer aller art ausser die weißen blindschleichen die mann unter gehwegplatten findet am besten mistwürmer oder dendrobena die sind schön quirlig dann aber ne nummer grösser inne haken benutzen und vorsicht bei wurm kann jeder fisch ein bischen grösser sein als die grundeln ich denke da so an brassen und karpfen


 
Hey danke für das gute Posting werd ich dann am Wochenende gleih testen


----------



## Barschfischer123 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Hallo Freund96,

Wenn du auf Rotaugen stippen willst, ist das schon einmal ein guter Einstieg in die Fischweid...
Rotaugen sind Schwarmfische und kommen zahlreich vor; Erfolge sind beim Stippen auf Rotauge praktisch vorprogrammiert!
Am besten ist es, sich konkret mit den Bedingungen am Wasser vertraut zu machen, indem du dir den Angelplatz zuerst anschaust und dir Gedanken über die Wassertiefe, das vorkommende Futter und den Bodengrund machst. In den meisten Fällen ist es so, dass die Rotaugen ( besonders Kapitale Exemplare ) sich im Kraut verstecken, um nicht von den Hechten und Barschen entdeckt zu werden. 
Du tust folgendes: Verwende eine feine Pose bis ca. 3g Tragkraft und wähle eine unauffällige Schnur ( so ca. 0,14-0,16mm monofil ) und mithilfe eines Wurmes, den du den Rotaugen in Grundnähe zum Fraß vorwirst wirst du garantiert ein Rotauge fangen...
Der Trick ist der: Ein Wurm stellt in den meisten Fällen das natürliche Futter dar, deshalb wird das Rotauge den Wurm ohne Misstrauen verspeisen! Wenn noch die Schnur unauffällig gewählt ist, werden die Rotaugen nicht zögern, egal zu welcher Tageszeit du fischen wirst! 

                                                               LG 
                                                                       Barschfischer123


----------



## chubby01 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Er will aber feedern und nicht mit der pose angeln...:q

Du brauchst dir auch kein futter kaufen, sondern kannst dir auch selbst welches machen. z.B. kannst du Paniermehl, altes Brot, Dosenmais... und so weiter nehmen, je nachdem was du grade hast. Auf karpfen gehts auch super mit Hundefutter (z.B. Frolic), allerdings sollte es nicht schwimmen. Ansonsten als Köder Würmer, Mais, maden, Teig, oder ne kleine Brotflocke nehmen. Damit haste dann eigentlich alles was du Brauchst. 
Noch ein paar haken (größe 12 bis 6 sollten reichen), wirbel, Futterkörbe (10-50g sind ausreichend für rotaugen) und ein paar Bleischrote, die kann man immer gebrauchen.
#h


----------



## Reiti no.1 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Am Anfang hat er doch gesagt in Fließgewässern wie Donau. Also ich angel in der Donau, es bleiben erst Bleie ab 100kg liegen. Habe eine Feeder 1,5 oz , mir dieser kann ich keine 100g asuwerfen und probieren will ich es auch nicht, da biegt sich alles. Habe jetzt auch eine Brandungsrute 3,60m Wg 100-200g. Meine Schnur ist aber fein eine 25er. Wenn ich die Rute ganz steil stelle merke ich die Bisse auch da wenig Strömungsdruck auf der Schnur ist


----------



## Freund96 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*



Reiti no.1 schrieb:


> Am Anfang hat er doch gesagt in Fließgewässern wie Donau. Also ich angel in der Donau, es bleiben erst Bleie ab 100kg liegen. Habe eine Feeder 1,5 oz , mir dieser kann ich keine 100g asuwerfen und probieren will ich es auch nicht, da biegt sich alles. Habe jetzt auch eine Brandungsrute 3,60m Wg 100-200g. Meine Schnur ist aber fein eine 25er. Wenn ich die Rute ganz steil stelle merke ich die Bisse auch da wenig Strömungsdruck auf der Schnur ist


 
Was in der Donau bleiben erst 100kg liegen|kopfkrat So stark is die Strömung auch nicht. Ne Brandungsangel hab ich ja wie auf Seite 1 schon erwähnt. Steel power red(Rute) mit Quantum Heat(Rolle)


----------



## Reiti no.1 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Ja in dem Bereich wo ich angel schon, habe vor 2 Jahren wo anders geangelt, dort war die Donau doppelt so breit, dort haben auch 60g Bleie gereicht


----------



## Reiti no.1 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Freund96,
du hast ja geschrieben das du nur 5-10m vom Ufer entfernt geangelt hast, da ist die Strömumg bei mir auch leicht, Aber in der Mitte sieht es anders aus


----------



## Freund96 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Kann jemand einen kleinen jungen helfen*

Ok ich will jetz mal auf Waller angeln gehen was für köder brauch ich da


----------

